# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  يحيى عليه السلام لا يزال حيا

## عبد الله الجابر

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

أما بعد، فالأرجح أن يحيى عليه السلام لا يزال حيا. والدليل الأول على ذلك هو قوله تعالى عن يحيى:
"وَسَلَامٌ عَلَيْهِ يَوْمَ وُلِدَ وَيَوْمَ يَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ يُبْعَثُ حَيًّا". (مريم: 15) 

فالله تعالى ذكر ثلاثة أيام في شأن يحيى: يوم ولادته، يوم موته، ويوم بعثه حيا. وذكر يوم ولادته فقال "يَوْمَ وُلِدَ" بصيغة الماضي. ومع ذلك، فلم يذكر يوم موته بصيغة الماضي. بل قال "وَيَوْمَ يَمُوتُ"، فلماذا؟ وهذه الصيغة في يوم موته هي نفس الصيغة التي استُعملت في يوم بعثه حيا، والذي نعلم أنه يوم في المستقبل.

إن كان يحيى قد مات، فلماذا لم يُذكر يوم موته بصيغة الماضي كما حصل مع يوم ولادته؟ ولماذا يذكر الله يوم موته بنفس الصيغة التي في يوم بعثه حيا؟ وهذه الأيام الثلاثة ذُكرت في نفس الآية، بل وفي نفس الجملة. ولو قال الله "يوم يولد ويوم يموت"، لكان شأناً آخر. ولكنه قال "يَوْمَ وُلِدَ وَيَوْمَ يَمُوتُ". وهذا ثابت في القراءات العشر جميعا. فالأرجح أن يوم موته لم يأت بعد عند نزول هذه الآية.

وقد يقول البعض أن زمن الآية المذكورة هو زمن يحيى عليه السلام، كما قال تعالى "يَا يَحْيَى خُذِ الْكِتَابَ بِقُوَّةٍ" (مريم: 12). وبذلك يكون قوله تعالى "وَيَوْمَ يَمُوتُ" ليس دليلاً على بقاء يحيى حيا. وهذا القول ضعيف، لأن الله في قوله "يَا يَحْيَى خُذِ الْكِتَابَ بِقُوَّةٍ" يخاطب يحيى. والمعنى أن الله قال ذلك ليحيى في زمنه. ولكن الله في الآية الأخرى لا يخاطب أحداً كان في زمن يحيى. وليس في الآية ما يدل على أن زمن الآية هو زمن يحيى. فهذا القول ضعيف. والآية لا تزال دليلاً على كون يحيى لا يزال حيا.

وقد ذُكرت كلمة "يوم" (بما في ذلك كلمة "ويوم" بالواو) متبوعة مباشرة بفعل مضارع 95 مرة في القرآن. ومنها قوله تعالى عن يحيى "وَيَوْمَ يَمُوتُ". ففي كل المواضع الأخرى في القرآن، والبالغ عددها 94، المراد هو يوم في المستقبل من وقت نزول الآية. وهذا يثبت أيًّا كان الوقت الأصلي للمقولة. فإن الله قال عن إبليس:
"قَالَ رَبِّ فَأَنْظِرْنِي إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ". (ص: 79) 

فإن إبليس قال ذلك قبل نزول القرآن. ولكن يوم يبعثون هو يوم في المستقبل من وقت نزول الآية. وقال عيسى:
"وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا". (مريم: 33)

فعيسى قال ذلك في زمنه. ولكن يوم موته ويوم بعثه حيا هما يومان في المستقبل من وقت نزول الآية أيضاً. بل وقد يكون هناك إشارة إلى أن الله لا يريد أن يذكر كلمة "يوم" متبوعة مباشرة بفعل مضارع إن لم تكن ليوم في المستقبل. قال تعالى في سورة الأعراف:
"وَاسْأَلْهُم   عَنِ الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ حَاضِرَةَ الْبَحْرِ إِذْ يَعْدُونَ فِي السَّبْتِ إِذْ تَأْتِيهِمْ حِيتَانُهُمْ يَوْمَ سَبْتِهِمْ شُرَّعًا وَيَوْمَ لَا يَسْبِتُونَ لَا تَأْتِيهِمْ كَذَلِكَ نَبْلُوهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ (163)".

فالله قال "يَوْمَ سَبْتِهِمْ" ولم يقل "يوم يسبتون". وقال "وَيَوْمَ لَا يَسْبِتُونَ". فهنا جائت كلمة "لا" قبل الفعل المضارع. فعندما تكون كلمة "يوم" متبوعة مباشرة بفعل مضارع، المراد هو يوم في المستقبل من وقت نزول الآية. وهذا في كل المواضع البالغ عددها 94. إذاً والنتيجة هذه، فماذا يعني قوله تعالى عن يحيى "وَيَوْمَ يَمُوتُ"؟ أضف إلى ذلك أنه قال "يَوْمَ وُلِدَ وَيَوْمَ يَمُوتُ" في نفس الجملة، ويكون لدينا دليل جيد على أن يحيى عليه السلام لا يزال حيا.   

الدليل الثاني هو أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى يحيى ليلة المعراج وهو مع عيسى- عيسى الذي رُفع حيا. وهذا قد ذُكر في الحديث الذي رواه البخاري. يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في جزء من ذلك الحديث:  

"ثم صعد بي حتى أتى السماء الثانية، فاستفتح. قيل: من هذا؟ قال: جبريل. قيل: ومن معك؟ قال: محمد. قيل: وقد أرسل إليه؟ قال: نعم. قيل: مرحبا به، فنعم المجيء جاء. ففتح، فلما خلصت إذا يحيى وعيسى وهما ابنا الخالة. قال: هذا يحيى وعيسى فسلم عليهما. فسلمت، فردا ثم قالا: مرحبا بالأخ الصالح والنبي الصالح." (صحيح البخاري: 3674)  

 فكون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رآهما معاً قد يكون إشارة إلى أن يحيى وعيسى يعيشان معاً في السماء الثانية. إن كانا فعلاً يقيمان معاً، فكيف يكون ذلك وأحدهما حي والآخر قد مات؟ فالأنسب أن يكون كلاهما في نفس الحالة- إما حيا وإما قد مات. وبما أننا نعلم أن عيسى حي، فيكون يحيى حيا أيضاً. هذا إن كانا يقيمان معاً.

وقد يقول قائل أن هناك احتمال أن كلّا منهما كان لوحده، ثم اجتمعا لكي يقابلا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، كما اجتمع بعض الأنبياء وصلى بهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. وقد كان عيسى فيهم. وهذا بعيد. والأرجح أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى من رأى من الأنبياء الذين سلم عليهم في السماوات في تلك الليلة وهم في أحوالهم الطبيعية. ومما يشير إلى ذلك أنه رأى إبراهيم وهو مستند إلى البيت المعمور، كما في الحديث الذي رواه الإمام أحمد ومسلم (صحيح مسلم: 162). فيبدو أن إبراهيم لم يتجهز للقاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. وأيضاً، فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى آدم في السماء الدنيا وهو قاعد وعلى يمينه أسودة وهم أهل الجنة، وعلى يساره أسودة وهم أهل النار. فإذا نظر قبل يمينه ضحك، وإذا نظر قبل شماله بكى، كما في الحديث الذي رواه البخاري ومسلم (صحيح مسلم: 163). وهذا يشير إلى أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مر على آدم وهو في حالته الطبيعية.  

فالأظهر أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم مر على الأنبياء وهم في حالاتهم الطبيعية في السماوات، وأنهم لم يتجهزوا للقائه كما فعلوا عند اجتماعهم للصلاة. فيحيى وعيسى كانا معاً في حالة طبيعية، فهما يقيمان معاً. وكل واحد من الأنبياء الذين مر بهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في السماوات هو في تلك السماء وفي حالة دائمة مستمرة. يقول ابن كثير بعد أن ذكر أحاديث الإسراء في أول تفسير سورة الإسراء:

"فتلقاه من كل سماء مقربوها، وسلم على الأنبياء الذين في السماوات بحسب منازلهم ودرجاتهم." 

ولنتذكر أيضاً أن اجتماع الأنبياء للصلاة لم يكن حالة دائمة مستمرة. أما يحيى وعيسى، فكلاهما في السماء الثانية، وفي حالة دائمة مستمرة. ولا أعني بذلك أنها حالة أبدية. وهما يقيمان معاً كما تقدم. فلا ينبغي أن يقيما معاً وأحدهما حي والآخر قد مات. 

وقد يقول قائل أنه يمكن أن يقيما معاً مع أن أحدهما حي والآخر قد مات، وأن هذا من أمور الله التي لا نستطيع أن نفهمها. وقد يستشهد ببعض المعجزات، كالإسراء والمعراج. فكما أن ذلك ممكن، فكذلك الأمر في كون يحيى وعيسى يقيمان معاً مع أن أحدهما حي والآخر قد مات.

فأقول إن الإسراء والمعراج قد ثبتا بالنص. أما كون يحيى قد مات، فليس هناك دليل يثبت ذلك، لا من القرآن ولا مما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. والأصل هو عدم إقامة من هو حي مع من قد مات في حالة دائمة مستمرة. فالتساؤل الذي طُرح- عن كيفية إقامتهما معاً وأحدهما حي والآخر قد مات- كان تساؤلاً في محله. وبما أنه لا دليل يثبت موت يحيى، فبالتالي ليس هناك دليل على أنه يمكن أن يقيم من هو حي مع من قد مات في حالة دائمة مستمرة. فلا يكون صحيحاً أن يقال أن هذا من أمور الله التي لا نستطيع أن نفهمها، إذ ليس هناك نص ليثبت ذلك.

وقد يستدل بعضهم على موت يحيى بالحديث الذي أورده ابن كثير. يقول ابن كثير في كتابه "البداية والنهاية" عند ذكر قصة زكريا ويحيى:

"وقال ابن وهب: حدثني ابن لهيعة، عن عقيل، عن ابن شهاب، قال: خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على أصحابه يوماً وهم يتذاكرون فضل الأنبياء. فقال قائل: موسى كليم الله. وقال قائل: عيسى روح الله وكلمته. وقائل يقول: إبراهيم خليل الله. فخرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم يذكرون ذلك، فقال: أين الشهيد؟ أين الشهيد يلبس الوبر ويأكل الشجر مخافة الذنب؟ قال ابن وهب: يريد يحيى بن زكريا."

فابن كثير لم يعلق على هذا الحديث. فقد يكون صحيحاً عنده، إلا قول ابن وهب "يريد يحيى بن زكريا". فلا أظن ذلك يصح من ناحية علوم الحديث. ولكنه محتمل أن يكون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقصد يحيى. وقد يبدو أن ابن كثير علق على هذا الحديث. ولكن ذلك كان تعليقاً على الحديث الذي بعده. يقول ابن كثير مباشرة بعد ذكر الحديث المذكور أعلاه:

"وقد رواه محمد بن إسحاق، وهو مدلس، عن يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري، عن سعيد بن المسيب، حدثني ابن العاص: أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: كل ابن آدم يأتي يوم القيامة وله ذنب، إلا ما كان من يحيى بن زكريا. فهذا من رواية ابن إسحاق، وهو من المدلسين. وقد عنعن هاهنا."

فالحديث الأول ليس عليه تعليق من ابن كثير. فما روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه- ولو صح، ولو كان يقصد به يحيى- لا يثبت موت يحيى. ولكنه يخبر أن موت يحيى شهادة. فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد سمى اثنين من أصحابه شهيدين قبل أن يموتا. وقد ماتا شهيدين بعد ذلك. يقول البخاري في صحيحه:

"حدثني محمد بن بشار، حدثنا يحيى، عن سعيد، عن قتادة، أن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه حدثهم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صعد أُحُداً وأبو بكر وعمر وعثمان. فرجف بهم. فقال: اثبت أُحُد، فإنما عليك نبي وصديق وشهيدان." (صحيح البخاري: 3472)

فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سمى عمر وعثمان شهيدين قبل أن يموتا. فإن قال عن يحيى أنه شهيد، فذلك لا يثبت أنه مات. ولكنه يخبرنا أن موت يحيى شهادة. وبما أنه ليس هناك دليل يثبت موت يحيى، فكونه يقيم مع عيسى هو دليل على بقاءه حيا. 

والآن لدينا دليل من الكتاب العزيز، ودليل من السنة النبوية. وكلاهما يشير إلى أن يحيى عليه السلام لا يزال حيا. 

فإن كان يحيى لم يمت، فما كان من أمره؟ الأرجح أنه رُفع حيا كما رُفع عيسى. وإلا فما معنى كونه حيا وفي السماء الثانية؟ وأيضاً، فعيسى قد رُفع إلى السماء بروحه وجسده. فإن كان يحيى قد مات، فهذا يعني أنه في السماء بروحه وبدون جسده. فيكون بذلك يحيى وعيسى يقيمان معاً مع أن أحدهما موجود بروحه وجسده والآخر موجود بروحه فقط. وهذا فيه نظر. فالأرجح أن كلّا منهما رُفع حيا بروحه وجسده. وأرى أيضاً أن يحيى سينزل في آخر الزمان كما ينزل عيسى.

وقد يقول أحدهم أن يحيى قد يكون مات بعد أن رُفع حيا. وهذا ضعيف، والرد عليه من وجهين.

الأول: أن يحيى قد يموت شهيدا، للحديث الذي أورده ابن كثير. فما روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك الحديث قد يكون صحيحا. ومن الممكن أنه أراد بذلك يحيى. فإن كان الأمر كذلك، فإنه ينبغي ليحيى أن ينزل إلى الأرض حتى يموت شهيدا.

الثاني: أن يحيى كان حيا لمئات السنين بعد رفعه. فهو كان حيا عند نزول الآية المذكورة في سورة مريم. فالأرجح بقاؤه حيا إلى الآن كما هو الحال مع عيسى.

وقد يكون الله سمى يحيى بهذا الاسم لأنه يحيى لزمن طويل. قال تعالى في سورة مريم: 
"يَا زَكَرِيَّا إِنَّا نُبَشِّرُكَ بِغُلَامٍ اسْمُهُ يَحْيَى لَمْ نَجْعَلْ لَهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ سَمِيًّا (7)". 

يقول ابن كثير عند تفسيره لهذه الآية:
"وقوله: { لَمْ نَجْعَلْ لَهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ سَمِيًّا } قال قتادة، وابن جريج، وابن زيد: أي لم يسم أحد قبله بهذا الاسم. واختاره ابن جرير رحمه الله."

فقد يكون الله خصه بذلك لما يكون من أمره الذي هو بخلاف العادة في البشر.

إذاً في النهاية، أقول أن يحيى عليه السلام لا يزال حيا، وأنه رُفع حيا كما رُفع عيسى، وأنه ينزل في آخر الزمان كما ينزل عيسى.

وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> وليس في الآية ما يدل على أن زمن الآية هو زمن يحيى.


عجبًا لك؛ أنشأت موضوعًا تقرر فيه أن يحيي عليه السلام لا يزال حيًّا، ثم أنت تقول: (وليس في الآية ما يدل على أن زمن الآية هو زمن يحيى) إذًا أنت تقرر أن زمن يحيي عليه السلام قد انتهى.
هذا فضلًا عن أدلتك التي لا تستحق الالتفات إليها أصلًا؛ فكون يحيي كان مع عيسى عليهما السلام، ليس دليلًا على ما ذهبت إليه، لا صراحة ولا إشارة.
ونصيحتي لك أن تشغل نفسك بما ينفعك

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> الدليل الثاني هو أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى يحيى ليلة المعراج وهو مع عيسى- عيسى الذي رُفع حيا. وهذا قد ذُكر في الحديث الذي رواه البخاري. يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في جزء من ذلك الحديث:  
> 
> "ثم صعد بي حتى أتى السماء الثانية، فاستفتح. قيل: من هذا؟ قال: جبريل. قيل: ومن معك؟ قال: محمد. قيل: وقد أرسل إليه؟ قال: نعم. قيل: مرحبا به، فنعم المجيء جاء. ففتح، فلما خلصت إذا يحيى وعيسى وهما ابنا الخالة. قال: هذا يحيى وعيسى فسلم عليهما. فسلمت، فردا ثم قالا: مرحبا بالأخ الصالح والنبي الصالح." (صحيح البخاري: 3674)  
> 
>  فكون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رآهما معاً قد يكون إشارة إلى أن يحيى وعيسى يعيشان معاً في السماء الثانية. إن كانا فعلاً يقيمان معاً، فكيف يكون ذلك وأحدهما حي والآخر قد مات؟ فالأنسب أن يكون كلاهما في نفس الحالة- إما حيا وإما قد مات. وبما أننا نعلم أن عيسى حي، فيكون يحيى حيا أيضاً. هذا إن كانا يقيمان معاً.
> 
> وقد يقول قائل أن هناك احتمال أن كلّا منهما كان لوحده، ثم اجتمعا لكي يقابلا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، كما اجتمع بعض الأنبياء وصلى بهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. وقد كان عيسى فيهم. وهذا بعيد. والأرجح أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى من رأى من الأنبياء الذين سلم عليهم في السماوات في تلك الليلة وهم في أحوالهم الطبيعية. ومما يشير إلى ذلك أنه رأى إبراهيم وهو مستند إلى البيت المعمور، كما في الحديث الذي رواه الإمام أحمد ومسلم (صحيح مسلم: 162). فيبدو أن إبراهيم لم يتجهز للقاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. وأيضاً، فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى آدم في السماء الدنيا وهو قاعد وعلى يمينه أسودة وهم أهل الجنة، وعلى يساره أسودة وهم أهل النار. فإذا نظر قبل يمينه ضحك، وإذا نظر قبل شماله بكى، كما في الحديث الذي رواه البخاري ومسلم (صحيح مسلم: 163). وهذا يشير إلى أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مر على آدم وهو في حالته الطبيعية.  
> 
> فالأظهر أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم مر على الأنبياء وهم في حالاتهم الطبيعية في السماوات، وأنهم لم يتجهزوا للقائه كما فعلوا عند اجتماعهم للصلاة. فيحيى وعيسى كانا معاً في حالة طبيعية، فهما يقيمان معاً. وكل واحد من الأنبياء الذين مر بهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في السماوات هو في تلك السماء وفي حالة دائمة مستمرة. يقول ابن كثير بعد أن ذكر أحاديث الإسراء في أول تفسير سورة الإسراء:


 
هذا ليس فيه دليل على أن يحيى عليه السلام كان قد رفع؛ لأن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قد التقى تلك الليلة بكثير من الأنبياء، ولم يقل أحد بأنهم رفعوا كما رفع عيسى عليه السلام.

ثم أين الدليل على كلمة : حالاتهم الطبيعية .

والمسألة فيها خلاف بين أهل العلم ، فمنهم من يقول بأنه مات هو وزكريا ، ومنهم من يقول بأنهما قتلا .
*
وقد نص ابن كثيررحمه الله في البداية والنهاية أنهما ممن قتل قبل تسليط بختنصر على بني إسرائيل، وقد ذكر أيضاً حديثاً في قتلهما، ولكنه ضعفه ونسبه إلى النكارة.
ووردت عدة آثار عن الصحابة والتابعين في قتلهما ذكرها الطبري وابن كثير، والظاهر أنها مأخوذة من أهل الكتاب، ومن أصحها ما روى ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف عن عروة بن الزبير قال: ما قتل يحيى بن زكريا إلا في امرأة بغي قالت لصاحبها لا أرضى عنك حتى تأتيني برأسه، فذهب فأتاها برأسه في طست.
وعلى أية حال، فإنا لم نجد ـ فيما وقفنا عليه من الأقوال ـ أن من أهل العلم من يقول بأنيحيى عليه السلام قد رفع إلى السماء كما هو الحال مع عيسى عليه السلام.
*

----------


## عبد الله الجابر

الأخ محمد طه شعبان،
كلامي عن زمان يحيى ينبغي أن يكون مفهوماً أنه يعني زمان عيشه على الأرض. فابتعد عن هذا النوع من التكتيكات. ولكن لعلك لم تجد الكثير لتقوله فلجأتَ إلى ذلك.

أدلتي لا تستحق الالتفات إليها؟ أقول أن الأدلة جيدة، خصوصاً الدليل من القرآن. فما ذكرتُه في شأن المواضع في القرآن البالغ عددها 94 يستحق الالتفات إليه وتدبره. أما عن كون يحيى مع عيسى، فالدليل الذي قدمتُه منطقي. ولم أر لك أي استدلال سوى الإنكار على أدلتي. فبدلاً من مجرد الإنكار، بيّن لماذا أدلتي ليست قوية.

الأخ أبو مالك المديني،
قلت



> ثم أين الدليل على كلمة : حالاتهم الطبيعية .


[left]

فأقول أن الدليل هو ما ذكرته في الموضوع- أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى إبراهيم وهو مستند إلى البيت المعمور. وكذلك الحالة التي ذكرتُها عن آدم. كلمة "حالاتهم الطبيعية" هو اصطلاح استعملتُه ليعني شيئاً معيناً، وهو أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مر على الأنبياء وهم في حالاتهم العادية، وأنهم لم يتجهزوا للقائه كما فعلوا عند اجتماعهم للصلاة. وأسألك هنا سؤالاً: هل الأقرب للصواب أن الأنبياء الذين سلم عليهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في السماوات تجهزوا للقائه أم لا؟

وعن قولك



> هذا ليس فيه دليل على أن يحيى عليه السلام كان قد رفع؛ لأن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قد التقى تلك الليلة بكثير من الأنبياء، ولم يقل أحد بأنهم رفعوا كما رفع عيسى عليه السلام.



أنا لم أقل أن الدليل على رفع يحيى هو أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التقى به. قراءة الفقرة القصيرة عن رفع يحيى تبين لك الأدلة على ذلك. إن كنت تختلف مع هذه الأدلة، لماذا لا تذكرها بدلاً من أن تذكر دليلاً لم أقله؟ وأنت لم تقتبس ذلك الجزء من مقالي. فالدليل مبيّن هناك.

 وعن قولك 
*



			
				وعلى أية حال، فإنا لم نجد ـ فيما وقفنا عليه من الأقوال ـ أن من أهل العلم من يقول بأنيحيى عليه السلام قد رفع إلى السماء كما هو الحال مع عيسى عليه السلام.
			
		

فأسألك سؤالاً منهجياً: إن كان لم يقل به أحد من أهل العلم حسب علمنا، فهل هذا يعني أنه خطأ؟ الجواب هو لا. فالأدلة على كون يحيى لا يزال حيا قوية، وخصوصاً الدليل من القرآن. وكونه قد رُفع هو الأرجح.
*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> كلامي عن زمان يحيى ينبغي أن يكون مفهوماً أنه يعني زمان عيشه على الأرض. فابتعد عن هذا النوع من التكتيكات. 
> [/left]


وهل هناك في اللغة عبارات يخاطب بها من يعيش على الأرض، وعبارات أخرى يخاطب بها من يعيش في السماء؟!!!!
فاللغة هي هي

----------


## محمد المبارك



----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

فقد اختلف أهل العلم فيما إذا كان زكريا وابنه يحيى عليهما السلام قد قتلا أو ماتا موتا.
 ذكر ذلك ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية عن وهب بن منبه، وذكر الطبري أن فساد بني إسرائيل الأول كان بقتل زكريا، وأن فسادهم الثاني كان بقتل يحيى، وليس في قتلهما نص ثابت.
وقد تكرر في القرآن ذكر قتل بني إسرائيل للأنبياء بغير حق، كما في قوله تعالى: ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ الْأَنْبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ {آل عمران:112}.
وفي قوله تعالى: أَفَكُلَّمَا جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لا تَهْوَى أَنْفُسُكُمُ اسْتَكْبَرْتُمْ فَفَرِيقاً كَذَّبْتُمْ وَفَرِيقاً تَقْتُلُونَ {البقرة:87}.
وفي قوله تعالى: فَلِمَ تَقْتُلُونَ أَنْبِيَاءَ اللَّهِ مِنْ قَبْلُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ [البقرة:91].
ويمثل المفسرون بزكريا ويحيى.
وقد نص ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية أنهما ممن قتل قبل تسليط بختنصر على بني إسرائيل، وقد ذكر أيضاً حديثاً في قتلهما، ولكنه ضعفه ونسبه إلى النكارة.
ووردت عدة آثار عن الصحابة والتابعين في قتلهما ذكرها الطبري وابن كثير، والظاهر أنها مأخوذة من أهل الكتاب، ومن أصحها ما روى ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف عن عروة بن الزبير قال: ما قتل يحيى بن زكريا إلا في امرأة بغي قالت لصاحبها لا أرضى عنك حتى تأتيني برأسه، فذهب فأتاها برأسه في طست.
وعلى أية حال، فإننا لم نعثر فيما وقفنا عليه من الأقوال أن من أهل العلم من يقول بأن يحيى عليه السلام قد رفع إلى السماء كما هو الحال مع عيسى عليه السلام.
وأما ما ورد في حديث الإسراء من قوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-:... ثم عرج بنا إلى السماء الثانية فاستفتح جبريل عليه السلام فقيل من أنت قال جبريل قيل ومن معك قال محمد قيل وقد بعث إليه قال قد بعث إليه ففتح لنا فإذا أنا بابني الخالة عيسى بن مريم ويحيى بن زكريا صلوات الله عليهما فرحبا ودعوا لي بخير ثم عرج بي إلى السماء الثالثة... الحديث، فإن هذا ليس فيه دليل على أن يحيى عليه السلام كان قد رفع؛ لأن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قد التقى تلك الليلة بكثير من الأنبياء، ولم يقل أحد بأنهم رفعوا كما رفع عيسى عليه السلام.
والله أعلم.
https://www.islamweb.net/ar/fatwa/10...85%D8%A7%D8%A1

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أما قوله تعالى : ( وَسَلَامٌ عَلَيْهِ يَوْمَ وُلِدَ وَيَوْمَ يَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ يُبْعَثُ حَيًّا ) فقال الطبري رحمه الله : " يقول : وأمان من الله يوم ولد ، من أن يناله الشيطان من السوء ، بما ينال به بني آدم ، وذلك أنه رُوي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : (كُلُّ بَنِي آدَمَ يَأْتي يَوْمَ القِيامَةِ وَلَهُ ذَنْبٌ إلا ما كانَ مِنْ يَحْيَى بنِ زَكَريَّا) . وقوله : (وَيَوْمَ يَمُوتُ) يقول : وأمان من الله تعالى ذكره له من فَتَّاني القبر ، ومن هول المطلع (وَيَوْمَ يُبْعَثُ حَيًّا) يقول : وأمان له من عذاب الله يوم القيامة ، يوم الفزع الأكبر ، من أن يروعه شيء ، أو أن يفزعه ما يفزع الخلق" انتهى باختصار من"تفسير الطبري" (18/160-161) .
وقال الشنقيطي رحمه الله :
"قال ابن جرير : وسلام عليه أي أمان له . وقال ابن عطية : والأظهر عندي أنها التحية المتعارفة ، فهي أشرف من الأمان ، لأن الأمان متحصل له بنفي العصيان عنه وهو أقل درجاته ، وإنما الشرف في أن سلم الله عليه وحياه في المواطن التي الإنسان فيها في غاية الضعف والحاجة ، وقلة الحيلة والفقر إلى الله تعالى عظيم الحول . انتهى كلام ابن عطية . ومرجع القولين إلى شيء واحد ؛ لأن معنى سلام : التحية والأمان والسلامة مما يكره .
وإنما خص هذه الأوقات الثلاثة بالسلام التي هي وقت ولادته ، ووقت موته ، ووقت بعثه ، في قوله : (يَوْمَ وُلِدَ وَيَوْمَ يَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ يُبْعَثُ حَيًّا) ؛ لأنها أوحش من غيرها .
والظاهر أن سلام الله على يحيى في قوله : (وَسَلامٌ عَلَيْهِ يَوْمَ وُلِدَ ..) الآية ، أعظم من سلام عيسى على نفسه في قوله : (وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَىَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُّ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيّاً) كما هو ظاهر" انتهى مختصرا من"أضواء البيان" (3/381- 382) .
والسبب في أن السلام على يحيى كان أعظم من السلام على عيسى عليهما السلام ، أن السلام على يحيى كان من الله تعالى ، والسلام على عيسى كان من نفسه هو عليه السلام .https://islamqa.info/ar/answers/1466...86%D9%88%D8%A8

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*التعبير بالفعل المضارع في قوله تعالى: {والسلام عليه يوم ولد، ويوم يموت}، واختلاف العبارة بين يحيى وعيسى عليهما السلام .**السؤال*عند قراءتي للقرآن الكريم بتدبر لآياته ، هناك آية لفتت انتباهي ، وكنت أريد أن أعرف تفسير أو توضيح هذه الآية القرآنية ، فى سورة مريم فى قصة سيدنا يحيى عليه السلام حين قال الله تعالى : (وَسَلَامٌ عَلَيْهِ يَوْمَ وُلِدَ وَيَوْمَ يَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ يُبْعَثُ حَيًّا) من خلال فهمى للآية أن سيدنا يحيى ولد : فعل فى الماضي ، ولما قال : ويوم يموت ، أي أنه لم يمت ، فأريد أن أعرف لماذا قال: ويوم يموت ، ولم يقل : ويوم مات ؟ أليس سيدنا يحيى عليه السلام قد مات بالفعل ، على عكس سيدنا عيسي عليه السلام الذى لم يمت بعد !! (وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا ) ولدت : فعل ماضى ، أموت وأبعث: فعلان فى المستقبل ؟ ثانيا: وهو الفرق هنا لماذا قال الله تعالى (وَبَرًّا بِوَالِدَيْهِ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ جَبَّارًا عَصِيًّا) لسيدنا يحيي عليه السلام ، (وَبَرًّا بِوَالِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا شَقِيًّا ) لسيدنا عيسى عليه السلام ؛ هل سبب ذلك أن يحيى عليه السلام كان له والدان ، وأن سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام كان له أم فقط ؟
*الجواب*

الحمد لله.
أولًا :
من الخير العظيم أن ينشغل الإنسان بفهم القرآن المجيد ، وبتثوير أسئلة القرآن ، ومدارستها مع أهل العلم وطلبته .
والسؤال الأول المتعلق بالتعبير بالفعل المضارع في قوله تعالى عن يحيى عليه السلام   وَسَلَامٌ عَلَيْهِ يَوْمَ وُلِدَ وَيَوْمَ يَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ يُبْعَثُ حَيًّا   مريم/15 .
فيقال في جوابه : جاء التعبير بهذه الصيغة : لاستحضار الحالة التي مات فيها يحيى عليه السلام ، وقد قتل عليه السلام ، قتله اليهود عليهم لعائن الله .
قال ابن عاشور : " جيء بالفعل المضارع في ( ويوم يموت ) لاستحضار الحالة التي مات فيها ، ولم تذكر قصة قتله في القرآن إلا إجمالا " انتهى من "التحرير والتنوير" (16/78).
الانتقال في الخطاب القرآني من صيغة الماضي (يوم ولد) إلى صيغة المضارع (ويوم يموت) لا يدل – بحال – على ما ورد في السؤال ، من حياة يحي عليه السلام عند نزول هذه الآية ؛ فإن "من شأن العرب أن تبتدئ الكلام أحيانًا على وجه الخبر عن غائب ، ثم تعود إلى الخبر عن المخاطب ، والعكس .
وتارةً تبتدئ الكلام على وجه الخبر عن المتكلم ، ثم تنتقل إلى الخبر عن الغائب ، والعكس .
وأحيانًا تبتدئ الكلام على وجه الخبر عن المتكلم ، ثم تنتقل إلى الخبر عن المخاطب . كما تنتقل من خطاب الواحد أو الاثنين أو الجمع إلى خطاب الآخر . وتنتقل من الإخبار بالفعل المستقبل إلى الأمر، ومن الماضي إلى المضارع , والعكس".
"قواعد التفسير" (1/271).
فهذا أسلوب عظيم من أساليب البلاغة يسمى بـ "الالتفات " ، وقد سبق شرحه في جواب سؤال مشابه برقم : (278945).
ثانيا :
أما السؤال الثاني ، فخلاصة الجواب عنه ، فيما قرره بعض الناس : أن مخالفة الأم وحدها ، من دون الأب - لأي سبب يقتضي الفقد للوالد - أعظم جرمًا من مخالفة الوالدين ، لضعفها وقلة حيلتها - لذا نبه الشرع على مزيد الاعتناء بشأنها - ؛ فنبهت الآية على نفي هذا "الشقاء" ، وهو مرتبة أعلى من مجرد العصيان ، عن نبيه عيسى عليه السلام.
وفرق كثير من العلماء بينهما، بأن الله نفى العصيان عن يحيى؛ لأنه لم يهم بمعصية قط ، وأثبت السعادة لعيسى عليه السلام ، لأنه لم يشق في الدنيا كما زعم اليهود ، ولم يقتل .
قال " الغرناطي " : " قوله تعالى في قصة يحيى بن زكريا، عليهما السلام،: (وَبَرًّا بِوَالِدَيْهِ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ جَبَّارًا عَصِيًّا) (مريم: 14)، وفي قصة عيسى، عليه السلام، (وَبَرًّا بِوَالِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا شَقِيًّا) (مريم: 32)، فاختلف الوصفان في الآيتين، مع اتحاد مرماهما في السابق من ظاهرهما، فيُسأل عن ذلك؟
والجواب عنه - والله أعلم - أن الله سبحانه وصف يحيى، عليه السلام، بعظم التقوى في قوله تعالى: (وَكَانَ تَقِيًّا) (مريم: 13)، وتقي فعيل من التقوى، وهو من أبنية المبالغة، فيفهم الوفاء بوجوه التقوى ، حتى لا يكون من الموصوف به معصية ولا تقصير.
فقوله بعد: (وَلَمْ يَكُنْ جَبَّارًا عَصِيًّا) (مريم: 14)، المراد - والله أعلم - نفي للمعاصي جملة، وهو المراد بقوله في الموضع الآخر (وَسَيِّدًا وَحَصُورًا) (آل عمران: 39)، أي ممنوعاً من المعاصي، والحصر الحبس والمنع، قال مكي، رحمة الله: حصر عن الذنوب فلم يأتها.
وما قاله المفسرون من أن المراد هنا منعه من النساء ، بأي وجه قالوه : فلا يصح، والله أعلم، لأن عدم القدرة على النساء نقص، والأنبياء منزهون عن النقص، فكيف يصح ورود هذا الوصف في معرض المدحة، وهو في نفسه نقص، والقوى في ذلك كمال ومدحة، فالمراد هنا بالحصور : الممنوع عن المعاصي.
وقد روى (عمرو) بن العاص عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (كل ابن آدم يأتي يوم القيامة وله ذنب إلا يحيى بن زكرياء)، ثم نوسب بين هذا الوصف وما تقدمه من قوله: (وَلَمْ يَكُنْ جَبَّارًا عَصِيًّا)، فورد بلفظ المبالغة مثله، والمراد نفي المعاصي عنه، عليه السلام، (جملة، والتناسب في هذا كله واضح).
وأما قوله في قصة عيسى، عليه السلام (وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا شَقِيًّا) (مريم: 32) : فملحوظ في ذلك ما جرى لأتباعه، عليه السلام، وما وقعوا (فيه) من العظيمة حين قالوا: هو ابن الله، تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً، فاستحقوا الوصف بالشقاء بمقالهم، والشقي مستحق للعذاب الأخروي.
وإلى السعادة والشقاء : انقسام العالم في الآخرة، قال تعالى: (فَمِنْهُمْ شَقِيٌّ وَسَعِيدٌ) (هود: 105)، فهما طرفا حصر العالم في الآخرة ، وهذا كقوله: (فَمِنْكُمْ كَافِرٌ وَمِنْكُمْ مُؤْمِنٌ) (التغابن: 2).
فلما لحظ في قصة عيسى، عليه السلام، عصمته من الرضا بما وقع فيه أتباعه : ناسب ذلك نفي صفة الضالين، ممن توهم أنه ممن اتبعه، ليتبرأ، عليه السلام، من حالهم كما يتبرأ حين يقول في الآخرة: (مَا قُلْتُ لَهُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَمَرْتَنِي بِهِ) (المائدة: 117).
فقد وضح ورود كل من الوصفين على أجل النظم وأتم المناسبة، وإن عكس الوارد لا يمكن، والله أعلم "، انتهى من "ملاك التأويل " للغرناطي : (2/ 325 - 326) .
وانظر : " بصائر ذوي التمييز في لطائف الكتاب العزيز "، للفيروز (1 / 306).
https://islamqa.info/ar/answers/3043...84%D8%A7%D9%85

----------


## يوسف بن سلامة

قُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ وَسَلَامٌ عَلَى عِبَادِهِ الَّذِينَ اصْطَفَى آللَّهُ خَيْرٌ أَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ (59) النمل

وبعد

تعجبت من مرور كل هذه الأعوام على طرح موضوع كهذا 
وبعد سبع سنوات يخرج علينا رداً ليقوم أبو البراء بإحياءه بعد غياب .

لا أجد الساعة جواباً على المسألة البلاغية في الآية التي منها خرج أستاذ عبد الله بهذا السؤال .

وعجبت من أن هذا السؤال لم يجد العناية الفائقة لحمله ووضعه في المكان اللائق به 
فعمدت الى رسالة خاصة بعثتها قبل هنيهة للأستاذ عبد الله أدعوه لحوار بيني وبينه 
إن كان ما زال مقيماً معنا في هذا المنتدى
 فيما يتعلق بتقريره في أن يحيى عليه الصلاة والسلام ما زال حياً .

أنتظر أياماً ثلاثة ثم أحل عليكم ضيفاً لمناقشة هذا الخطب

جزاكم الله خيراً وأحسن إليكم ،،،

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> قُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ وَسَلَامٌ عَلَى عِبَادِهِ الَّذِينَ اصْطَفَى آللَّهُ خَيْرٌ أَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ (59) النمل
> 
> وبعد
> 
> تعجبت من مرور كل هذه الأعوام على طرح موضوع كهذا 
> وبعد سبع سنوات يخرج علينا رداً ليقوم أبو البراء بإحياءه بعد غياب .


الظاهر أنك لم تنتبه من الذي أخرجه من جديد!



>

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> لا أجد الساعة جواباً على المسألة البلاغية في الآية التي منها خرج أستاذ عبد الله بهذا السؤال .
> وعجبت من أن هذا السؤال لم يجد العناية الفائقة لحمله ووضعه في المكان اللائق به 
> فعمدت الى رسالة خاصة بعثتها قبل هنيهة للأستاذ عبد الله أدعوه لحوار بيني وبينه 
> إن كان ما زال مقيماً معنا في هذا المنتدى
>  فيما يتعلق بتقريره في أن يحيى عليه الصلاة والسلام ما زال حياً .
> أنتظر أياماً ثلاثة ثم أحل عليكم ضيفاً لمناقشة هذا الخطب
> جزاكم الله خيراً وأحسن إليكم ،،،


ننتظر ردك إن شاء الله، ولعل في التأحير خير حتى تلحق بنا، بارك الله فيك

----------


## يوسف بن سلامة

> الظاهر أنك لم تنتبه من الذي أخرجه من جديد!



تسامحنا أحسن الله إليك  أستاذ محمد ،،،

----------


## السعيد شويل

*........
أخى الكريم :القرآن هو معلمنا .. فى كل شىء ومنه : اللغة والنحو 
يقول سبحانه وتعالى : 
وَهُوَ ٱلَّذِى  خَلَقَ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلْأَرْضَ بِٱلْحَقِّ وَيَوْمَ يَقُولُ كُن  فَيَكُونُ قَوْلُهُ ٱلْحَقُّ وَلَهُ ٱلْمُلْكُ يَوْمَ يُنفَخُ فِى ٱلصُّورِ  عَٰلِمُ ٱلْغَيْبِ وَٱلشَّهَٰدَةِ وَهُوَ ٱلْحَكِيمُ ٱلْخَبِيرُ*
*لَقَدْ نَصَرَكُمُ  ٱللَّهُ فِى مَوَاطِنَ كَثِيرَةٍ وَيَوْمَ حُنَيْنٍ إِذْ أَعْجَبَتْكُمْ  كَثْرَتُكُمْ فَلَمْ تُغْنِ عَنكُمْ شَيْـًٔا وَضَاقَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ  ٱلْأَرْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ ثُمَّ وَلَّيْتُم مُّدْبِرِينَ*
*وَيَوْمَ  يَحْشُرُهُمْ كَأَن لَّمْ يَلْبَثُوٓا۟ إِلَّا سَاعَةً مِّنَ ٱلنَّهَارِ  يَتَعَارَفُونَ بَيْنَهُمْ قَدْ خَسِرَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا۟ بِلِقَآءِ  ٱللَّهِ وَمَا كَانُوا۟ مُهْتَدِينَ*
*وَيَوْمَ نُسَيِّرُ ٱلْجِبَالَ وَتَرَى ٱلْأَرْضَ بَارِزَةً وَحَشَرْنَٰهُمْ فَلَمْ نُغَادِرْ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدًا*
*وَيَوْمَ يُنَادِيهِمْ فَيَقُولُ مَاذَآ أَجَبْتُمُ ٱلْمُرْسَلِينَ*
*وَيَوْمَ  ٱلْقِيَٰمَةِ تَرَى ٱلَّذِينَ كَذَبُوا۟ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ وُجُوهُهُم  مُّسْوَدَّةٌ أَلَيْسَ فِى جَهَنَّمَ مَثْوًى لِّلْمُتَكَبِّر  ِينَ*
وَيَوْمَ تَقُومُ ٱلسَّاعَةُ أَدْخِلُوٓا۟ ءَالَ فِرْعَوْنَ أَشَدَّ ٱلْعَذَابِ
.........
هل هذه الآيات وغيرها يجوز أن نقوم بتأويلها وتفسيرها حسب آرائنا وأهوائنا ..لا يا أخى .. نحن الذى نتعلم منها ..
........

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> تسامحنا أحسن الله إليك  أستاذ محمد ،،،


لا عليك، بارك الله فيك

----------

